# Help Choosing the Best Trailerable Boat



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

I live in Kentucky and plan to buy a smaller trailerable sailboat to sail at cave run lake in the summer months and travel to the coast in the winter months. In the construction business and the winters are very slow time for business. I have next to no experience sailing other than the ASA 101 keel boat class taken last summer. Plans are to join the sail club to get more hands on experience and hopefully more knowledge about the type of boat will best suite my needs. My family will be sailing with me some on a few of these adventures so safety and of the boat is top priority for me. As said, plans are to sail the lakes in the summer then head to the coast for winters for coastal cruising and trips to the Bahamas in a few years when I feel comfortable enough to make the trip. So So much information on trying to choose the best type of boat. I feel I need an inboard to get the power when needed in case of storm situation. Head with holding tank a must for personal reasons. Looking mostly at the 25 to 27 foot range older boats mid 70's to mid 80's. I am aware of the over width permits for towing a wider boat and have a F-250 diesel for towing the extra weight. Probably getting ahead of myself posting this thread on here before I have a chance to get out there and actually do it, but just so fired up about the idea of it. Just wondering what thoughts the real sailers might have for me. Sorry for the long post, trying to give you some background.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Look at the Nor'sea 27.

You didn't say anything about a budget. Are you willing to spend $4k, $14k or $40k or $140K?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Heads*



Kyhillbilly said:


> I feel I need an inboard to get the power when needed in case of storm situation. Head with holding tank a must for personal reasons. Looking mostly at the 25 to 27 foot range older boats mid 70's to mid 80's.


I don't know that I've ever heard of a trailerable boat with an inboard. Not that there aren't any.

I used to have a 1972 22-footer with a head that discharged overboard (no holding tank). If you're looking at 1970-ish boats, make sure you have someone glass up the hull where the waste is discharged or have a lock installed on the valve so you can't turn it to discharge. Illegal anymore to even have the ability to discharge waste overboard in inland US waters but it was allowed back in the 70s so you may find a boat you love but without the tank. Easy enough (usually) to install a tank and re-route the hoses (I've heard of many people doing it), however, since I chose to eliminate the head altogether and use a porta potty, I don't know how you get the waste out of the tank after that type of modification.

Good luck!


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

The Nor'sea 27 is a awesome sailboat, and the price reflects it as such. My budget is around $10,000 or less. Plans are for this to be my learner boat to keep for 5 to 10 years then move on to something bigger if all goes well. Sailing the coast and the caribbean are my long term goals. Do not wish to invest a terrible lot on this first boat. 
I am not looking for a pure trailerable boat as i only plan on moving it a few times a year. From what I have read so far an outboard causes the boat to be unstable while under sail and does not have enough power to really handle any type of bad weather. Outboards arm mainly just for getting in and out of the marina. This is what i have read on here but do not know for myself. Thanks to both of you for your responses. Boats I have in mind are the basic production boats, Hunter, Catalina, Tartan, Pearson, etc. Have watched several you tube videos on launching and retrieveing sailboats and feel it is doable for only several launches a season.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Albin Vega, older boat. Inboard. Near your budget. We started with a Hunter 25 with a porta potty. Nothing says you couldn't install a head with a holding tank, budget about a thousand for that. One can find all kinds of pocket cruisers in your range , the trick will be to find one with a trailer in very good condition.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I might catch some $hit for this but the MacGregor 26 S sailboat is a pretty good trailerable boat. This is not the motor sailor and can only take up to a 9.9 HP outboard and is water ballasted with a center board. Room for 6 down below for sleeping, but not a boat for crossing oceans on.
I own and adore my Tartan 27' (which you might find quite affordable as well) but it is not usually a boat that is trailered. 
While the Nor'sea 27 is a wonderful boat I doubt you'd enjoy towing it around right now. The Nor'sea 27 is more the boat you'd want to take to Bermuda or farther.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Captaininmeme, the Albin Vega is a boat that have not even heard of until now, just did a quick search and found a few to look at, like the fact that she has a 8' beam. Would be nice to stay away from the permitting if possible. The few I looked at had outboards but will do more research. Planning to just find the right boat and get a trailer for it, however if I could find one with a trailer already could save several thousand dollars. 
CalebD, the Macgregor is a boat I really looked at at first but shied away from for main reasons water ballast and not being stable. Do some have centerboards as well? I want to sail lakes some but on the coast want to sail some bad weather to get more experience with all elements you will be exposed to while sailing. 
Also wondering, about North Carolina in the winter months. How cold does it get? Can one still sail and be fairly comfortable? 40 degree temps not cold to me, but not sure about 40 degree on the water.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep in mind trailerable boats in the lighter, shorter range of what you are looking at probably wouldn't be safe taking across the gulf stream. Look at the book 'Twenty Small Boats to Take You Anywhere', by John Vigor, and James Baldwin's site Atom Voyages | Voyaging Around the World on the Sailboat Atom about sailing a Pearson Triton (much like the Bristol 27). I have seen Bristol 25's launched from a trailer. Probably would need a lift for most with a 4' draft. Also keep looking around on this forum. There is a ton of information in this regard. Good luck, and have fun learning.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Look at any of these and see if they match your criteria:

Pearson Triton 28

Albin Vega 27

Cal 20

Contessa 26

Westsail 32

Cape Dory 25D

Catalina 27

25' Folkboat

Alberg 30

Bristol 27


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

Santana 2023! love my boat! we used to have a Cal21 and it was a nightmare. the keel cable would fail all the time due to the extreme angles of the cable either from flat spots and snapping, the cable slipping from the attachment which meant you needed to go under the boat and re rig, or binding on the drum.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I have to challenge the premise that an inboard will provide more power than an outboard in a boat the size you are seeking. A ten horse outboard will move it along just fine. There is little or no practical gain in going to an inboard with regard to power. 

Also, if you limit your search to inboards, you severely limit the field of available boats. 

While each propulsion system has its merits, consider the fact that you're considering an older boat with an older engine. If your outboard totally fails, the most it can cost you is the cost of another used engine. If your inboard fails, you'll need to get used to the rates that marinas charge if you're not a mechanic. Also consider that if your outboard has a minor failure, you can unclamp it and put it in your trunk and have your pick of mechanics in your area. Not so many choices available for an inboard. 

Also, don't underestimate the complexity of the cooling system, and exhaust on a marine inboard. On an outboard, it's all in one neat little package.

I currently sail a 31 footer with a diesel, but I enjoyed my 26 footer with a 10 horse Evinrude for over a decade. Observe the proper care and feeding for an outboard and it'll take care of you.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

good luck with your search, just a few more to add to your list, the ODay 25 or 26, the Hunter 26 (with the water ballast), catalina or even the Chrysler 26. Most trailerable boats will come with a center board/swing. you may even want to consider some of the C&C 26 footers (10' beam). A quick yachtworld search for your region pulled up 22 hits for boats in the 25-26 ft range, the hard part will be finding one with at trailer.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

A note about the size of the boat and crossing the Gulf stream. I know people who have gone across in a Hunter 23 and a Venture Newport 23. Pick your time, don't be in a hurry.
And yes they did come back.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

I was hot on the trail of a Ranger 26II. Not to be confused with the 26. It is a modified version of a Gary Mull design. It has a lifting keel for easy(er) trailerability. Also an open transom. Saw them twice, price $5000ish. Great deal. Now have Camper Nicholson 303. Not for its trailerability.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Kyhillbilly said:


> ...
> CalebD, the Macgregor is a boat I really looked at at first but shied away from for main reasons water ballast and not being stable. Do some have centerboards as well? I want to sail lakes some but on the coast want to sail some bad weather to get more experience with all elements you will be exposed to while sailing.
> Also wondering, about North Carolina in the winter months. How cold does it get? Can one still sail and be fairly comfortable? 40 degree temps not cold to me, but not sure about 40 degree on the water.


Kyhillbill,
MacGregor made 4 different 26' boat models: the 'D' 'M' 'S' and 'X'. I'm pretty sure that both the 'M' and 'X' are the hybrid motorboat sailboat models and can take a 50 HP engine - but they are not great sailboats or motorboats. The "S' has a centerboard and the 'D' is for dagger board I believe. I've only sailed on the 'S' model and it is a decent sailor in moderate winds and can actually be faster then my 1967 Tartan 27' (which also has a centerboard but is usually not used on a trailer at nearly 7000#s and the mast alone weighs nearly 300#s which would be a ***** to step without some kind of crane.). 
The rigging on the Mac 26 S is quite light when compared to the rigging on my boat and I'd rather be on my boat in bad conditions then a Mac.
That is why the Mac 26' S and other trailerable boats will have lighter rigging, masts and hulls as it is easier to set up. 
I also hear many happy owners of San Juan sailboats in the 21- 23 range that also trailer their boats. 
Also worth considering (as mentioned previously):
Bristol 24'
Cape Dories under 27'
O'Day 23' and 25'
Tanzer 22' and 25'(?)
among others.
This website helps me visualize how each different model sailboat looks and gives all the technical specs: Sailboatdata.com is the worlds largest sailboat and sailing yacht database with more than 8000 sailboats, sailing yachts, and sailing dingies listed.

In the extremely small boats for cruising there are the Montgomery 15' - 19' and Pacific Seacraft made a small blue water cruiser around 20'. They're both usually pretty expensive though.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Glen53 (Jun 17, 2010)

Siamese said:


> I have to challenge the premise that an inboard will provide more power than an outboard in a boat the size you are seeking. A ten horse outboard will move it along just fine. There is little or no practical gain in going to an inboard with regard to power.
> 
> Also, if you limit your search to inboards, you severely limit the field of available boats.
> 
> ...


I have a 10 HP Honda, and was able to pick up an identical engine as a spare. If I should encounter a problem mid season it's good to know I can swap them out and not miss any time dealing with the mechanics schedule


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

kyhillbilly,

Welcome to Sailnet and congrats on being bitten by the sailing bug!

As I've read your plans, it seems to me your near- and long-term boat requirements are different. My suggestion would be to focus on a boat that is ideal for the lake sailing you plan to do initially, perhaps with the ability to tow it over to the coast now and then to expand your range and learning opportunities.

When and if the opportunity to head out to the Bahamas and beyond fully materializes, you could then look for something better suited to that sort of itinerary and venue. This will give you time to gain experience and better understand what your requirements are, as well as to evaluate the trade-offs of various designs.

I have a strong preference for diesels inboards, but for lake sailing, I definitely would not rule out outboard engines since that would eliminate most of your best candidates. When you graduate to a larger coastal/ocean sailor, yes, look for a diesel inboard.

One thing you need to confirm is the maximum draft that your lake can accommodate at the launch ramp and for sailing around. Some areas are very shallow, requiring a centerboard arrangement.

If you have good water depth, one boat I really like in your price range is the Beneteau 235. It can be a good family lake sailor, with weekend/cruising capability, as well as trailerability. These also have a nice degree of responsiveness and performance, which is especially helpful when learning. They come with either a wing or fin keel. Either is good enough. Anyway, that's a datapoint for comparison as you move forward. Good luck!


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

So many boats, so many opinions, like Ford vs Chevy seems like. CalebD I am really liking the Tartan 27. Only plan on moving the boat twice a year, from the coast to Ky in the spring and fall. Safety in my main concern for my family. Was curious how you thought the boat would be in lake waters. Cave Run Lake is location with mostly 25-27 footers whith some 30 footers. I really want that inboard, and comfort a 27 will offer for a starter boat.
Also want something that I can sail to the Bahamas once I get more experience. Living in Ky and away from the mainstream of sailing its hard to get to actually look at boats in person. However looking for one will be a lot of fun itself. I own a 50 houseboat right now and love it the lake life. There is so much more to see and experience. Anyways, My goal is to sale the lake in summer and the coast in the winter down to Florida and eventually the Bahamas. That last part is crucial. Eventually if all goes well buy a bigger boat and sail the caribbean in about 10 years or so. Seems to be the dream for a lot of us wannabe sailors. Boats I really like so far include:
-Tartan 27
-Bristol 27
-Pearson Triton 28
-Irwin 28
-Grampian 26
Hunters, O'day, Catalina, all great boats as well.
Hunters, Catalina, and O'day seem to be way more of. Are they that much better, hence more demand more boats on water, or cheaper made and more boats on water. I am babbling a lot, sorry. No substitute for experience, i have none, lots of people on here have plenty. Thanks for your help and responses. Plan on being on here for a long time, better get use to me.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info Pollard, like your last name, same as mine. You make a good point, I might be trying to do to much with this first boat. Might have to scale down my plans to lake and staying close to coast. Just really want something I can spend several days on and be semi-comfortable. Being able to stand, cook, head with holding tank, are my must haves, at least I think they are. But getting lots of ideas, learning more, lots more to go before i make the choice.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, since we are practically kin, I'll show you one I especially like, trailer included:

Beneteau 235

Depending where you are in KY, maybe not too far away?


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

I just bought a Nor'sea 27 for ten grand. Towed it home to Missouri from California behind my 2005 Dodge diesel.
O'course, the trailer cost an extra $7500.00
Only 8 foot beam, no overwide permits.
8100 lbs + trailer, that F250 would know it's back there but it wouldn't be a big deal.
Jeff


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Not to far, thanks for the link. Plans are to get some hands on, walk the docks, hopefully tour some boats, then make the decision. Hoping by next summer I will be sailing on my own boat. When I bought my houseboat, looking was half the fun, the boat was made in Ky sent to Lake Lanier Ga then back to Buckhorn Lake State Park in Ky. Had a blast meeting all the people and looking at all the boats in the process. Took a while, but loved every minute of it. Like to travel and see different things. Lakes are great life, but after a while you hear the same tales over and over. I truly enjoy it, but want more out of life.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Looked at the Nor'sea 27, ten grand is a great price, the few i looked at were much higher. Really nice boat inside. Agree with the weight statement, pulled 10000 lb load before on gooseneck trailer from Ga. Knew it was there, but had no problems. Wouldn't want to pull every weekend but not planning on it.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Most folks looking for trailerable boat mean a boat that they can launch from the trailer themselves. While all the keel boats mentioned above can be placed on a properly customized trailer, they generally still require a crane to be launched or pulled out.

There is only one trailerable I can think off that seems to meet your requirements, and a very nice boat at that: S2 7.9 Class web page

I believe these are launched from their trailers...


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Ky hillbilly you might want to take a look at this boat.
https://sites.google.com/site/sanjuan77sailboat/

He is asking 12,500. Comes with a dual axle trailer with an assist to rise the mast. The nice thing about a fixed keel is there is no cable or pivot pin to fail.


----------



## Lake Sailor (Aug 7, 2011)

Kyhillbilly,
I sail the lakes of Kentucky in an old Venture 17. On lakes a large boat can be a problem since you will have variable winds, lots of tacking, and trailer to different sites. Going out for a few hours with friends suggests a large cockpit and small cabin. Staying aboard overnight suggests larger cabin, smaller cockpit. Talk to the folks at Cave Run Lake. See what they sail and ask if any transport their boats to the coast. Small lake boats should stay in protected waters on the coast. Consider buying a cheap boat locally and chartering on the coast.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

@Kyhillbilly you might also want to checkout a Cal 25. I have read many recommendations for this as a first sailboat. That was my first sailboat, simple but solid with a displacement of over 4500lbs. Easy to walk on with lots of room both in the cockpit and cabin. They are also trailerable but the mast was heavy on that thing. Also it should be solid enough to do a Bahama trip. Part of me still misses that boat.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Lake Sailer and sailguy 40. Planning on going to cave run this weekend and help crew a boat or be deadmeat at least for race day. Talked to a few club members who said they would get me on a boat. Should be a lot of fun and get me some experience and info on types of boats I need to be looking at. I have good idea of what I want, just not sure I can find a one size fits all for a starter boat. We will see. I really like the Bristol 27 and catalina 27, but might be too big for the lake I plan to sail in the summer time. May drop down to a 24 or 25 footer they seem to be popular on that lake. Might even go smalle and just camp on shoreline. Learning is part of the journey.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a fairly nice Cal 25, not sure if this guy still has the vessel but this looks like it could be a great starter boat that can grow with you. He is selling it super cheap. No mention of what sails if any it comes with but I am sure they at least have one sail. Mainly sounds like somethings just need upgrading because the seller claims this boat is in good condition and ready to sail as is. If I were in the market for a sailboat and seen this, I would get a surveyor to check it out and be all over this one. I would throw $2400 cash at them for the boat, trailer and 9.9 motor and see if they bite on the offer and if so, I hook her up and take her home. 

1969 Cal Boats Cal 25 sailboat for sale in Illinois


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

As boats increase in size they increase rapidly in the difficulty of trailering. A deeper keel (4' or more) is often more difficult to launch because it requires a launch ramp that will accommodate it, and sometimes such a ramp can be hard to find. Also, bigger boats have taller, heavier masts. That means that, while they are capable of being raised and lowered by a single person or a husband and wife, if you have a mast-raising system, they are nevertheless more difficult to raise and lower without help.

Years ago, I bought a Catalina 25 with a 4' deep keel, with the intention of trailering it alot, but found that it was difficult enough to trailer and launch that I only trailered it on rare occasions.

We all have different standards, but by my standards, almost any sailboat over 25' will either be difficult to launch or difficult to raise the mast without help. If you need help from a marina to either launch and retrieve it, or to raise and lower the mast, then trailering can become expensive. Smaller boats are easier to trailer and launch, but they generally have more cramped accommodations. It's always a compromise.

I finally decided to sail my Catalina 25 from a slip at a local lake during the summer, and then bareboat charter a bigger boat for my vacations. It's nice to arrive at the marina at your vacation destination and to find the boat clean and ready to board and sail away. Sometimes it's also fun and a bit less expensive to share the cost of chartering a bigger boat with good friends or relatives.


----------



## jwandling (Oct 18, 2011)

S2 Grand Slam 7.9 Some came with inboards. Daggerboard version can be easily ramp launched and would be fine crossing stream, great for shallow water. Outboard version of this boat would probably be fine, so long as you got long shaft and 15 or more HP.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

fwiw, I've owned a macgregor 26D since 2004. its is lightly built and tender initially, but its taken quite a bit. (I've been out in 25knts (gusts to 35) & ~4-6') once past 20degrees it hardens up pretty good.

the boat is so light it tends to be on top of the waves, and doesnt take a lot of water over the bow... which surprised me.

the cabin is huge, and the pop top helps w/ standing. and the resale mkt is very strong.

that said, its would require a lot of owner upgrades. stock wiring is junk, but standing rigging is good.

but it needs a balanced rudder... once thats done sails very nicely even in big winds...


the thing macgregor got right is the transition from trailer to water. faster than anything else I've seen... I've driven to the ramp and seen Cat 22's still rigging after when I arrived well after them, and I'm walking to the boat in the water. 

but if you're only going to launch a few times a year. there are better built boats.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello again, thanks to all for providing your input on helping me choose a trailerable sailboat. This fall a bought a 1981 catalina 22 with trailer. Nothing fancy but will work to get me some experience and out on the water. Went sailing several times with the folks at Caverun Lake, all very nice people and willing to help me out. Plans are now to join the sailing club and try get out on the water as much as possible. Also hope to see the North Carolina Coast sometime this summer with my boat in tow. Not planning on going out in the deep ocean just around close to the shoreline. Took a coarse in ASA 101 in Southport, loved the town also like the area just above Oriental up to Washington. Again Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## LOCKNUT (Apr 11, 2009)

Seaward 26 RK?


----------



## GoodOldBoater (Apr 13, 2010)

Take a look at the North American Spirit by Glastron - late 70s in a 21 and 23 footer design by Robert Finch. Shoal Keel w/ fiberglass centerboard, fast sailer and nice cabin. More info on the 23 footer at: North American/Spirit 23' Sloop (sailboat) resource page

I had a West Wight Potter 19, a 73 Pearson 26 - and finally The Spirit 23. You don't see many of them but the are a real gem of a find - some for little $$$. Beefy hull, pop-top options, big cockpit, and nice little cruising sailer.

Dave


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kyhillbilly said:


> Hello again, thanks to all for providing your input on helping me choose a trailerable sailboat. This fall a bought a 1981 catalina 22 with trailer. Nothing fancy but will work to get me some experience and out on the water. Went sailing several times with the folks at Caverun Lake, all very nice people and willing to help me out. Plans are now to join the sailing club and try get out on the water as much as possible. Also hope to see the North Carolina Coast sometime this summer with my boat in tow. Not planning on going out in the deep ocean just around close to the shoreline. Took a coarse in ASA 101 in Southport, loved the town also like the area just above Oriental up to Washington. Again Thanks to all for your help.


Congrats on your boat! Now the fun starts......


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

i spent 10 years looking and lurking. i decided on a santana 525. it weighs 2400# and trailers like a ghost! it has all the amenities necessary, as well as great performance. the one thing is stepping the mast. not as easy as they would like you to believe. can be done with two really stout fellas. but better with a third person to get that forestay pin in real quick. stepping is always a stressful event for me. drop your mast once and your boat might just be totaled. the cost of a new mast will approach the value of the boat. hell, get your sails stolen off your boat and your boat will be totaled for that matter. insurance companies look at things in dollars. we look at them much differently.


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the Cat 22. Several friends have them and are very pleased. We wanted a trailerable boat that we could spend a couple of days on and after shopping for about a year ended up with a Catalina 25, wing keel with a diesel inboard, on a trailer and are very pleased with it. I am in the process of building an A frame to step the mast so we can move it without a lot of extra help.


----------

